# Warning lights in your PC



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

This should be interesting;

A. Who has blue lights in your private vehicle (for details or whatever)?

B. Out of those that have said lights, how many of you have permits?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't currently but, approx 15 yrs ago when working parttime in a small
central ma town

A. Had blue light, siren and wig-wags and radio.
B. No permit but the equipment was provided by the department.

We usually had only one officer on duty and were expected to provide backup if necessary when off duty. ( yes we were paid if that occured.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

I had a permit for 4 years, never used it once-I turned it in. I had no need for it.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> I have a blue light, it turns on whenever I use my high beams. It's right above the speedometer. We need a permit for that?


I have the same light and when it comes on I get scared and don't know if I should pull over or floor it??????? :L:


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

the only warning device in my vehicle is my middle finger when somebody does something stupid ANYWHERE near me.... :lol:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

mopar6972 said:


> the only warning device in my vehicle is my middle finger when somebody does something stupid ANYWHERE near me.... :lol:


Are you my proctologist?
:shock: 
:lol:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

mopar6972 said:


> the only warning device in my vehicle is my middle finger when somebody does something stupid ANYWHERE near me.... :lol:


What a great warning device. :L: :finger2:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

nadda not needed.....


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I would like to, but I don't have a $97,000 paid-for benz to put them in! ](*,)


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

i'm think of putting kc lights on my truck and aux back up lights, does that count?


----------

